# Steam auf SSD installieren, Spiele auf HDD -> für jedes Spiel eine Verknüpfung erstellen?



## OnyxXx (21. Dezember 2014)

*Steam auf SSD installieren, Spiele auf HDD -> für jedes Spiel eine Verknüpfung erstellen?*

Hallo Leute 
habe mir vor kurzem ne SSD geholt, bin auch super zufrieden damit ( PC startet in 20 Sekunden *_* )
Nur stehe ich jetzt vor ein paar Problemen wie zB Steam.
Ich habe rund 350 GB an Steam spielen auf meiner HDD, meine SSD fasst knapp 200 GB effektiven Speicherplatz. Nun will ich nur ein paar Spiele, die von der SSD am meisten profitieren, verschieben. Zum Beispiel Dayz oder Battlefield ( Origin )
Nun stelle ich mir die Frage - Wie mach ich das ?
Wenn ich jetzt generell Steam von der SSD aus starte, werden mir alle Spiele als nicht installiert angezeigt- klar sind ja auch auf der HDD. Wie kann ich steam jetzt aber dazu bringen, die Spiele die auf der HDD sind zu verwenden? Ich möchte für rund 30 Spiele nicht immer eine eigene Verknüpfung erstelle, da gibts ja sicher einfachere Wege.

Sorry für die dumme Frage, bin im Bereich Steam Ordner, SSD und Festplatten noch ein ziemlicher Noob 

Grüße


Chris


----------



## Tamagothi (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Steam auf SSD installieren, Spiele auf HDD -> für jedes Spiel eine Verknüpfung erstellen?*

Unter Einstellungen -> Downloads kannst du die Bibliotheken verwalten sprich mehrere Ordner.


----------



## CapitanJack (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Steam auf SSD installieren, Spiele auf HDD -> für jedes Spiel eine Verknüpfung erstellen?*

Servus.

Hier gibts lesestoff. https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7418-YUBN-8129&l=german



Grüßle


----------



## OnyxXx (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Steam auf SSD installieren, Spiele auf HDD -> für jedes Spiel eine Verknüpfung erstellen?*

Ok dann werde ich das dann mal so machen wenn der Inhalt meiner alten Festplatte auf die neue kopiert ist. Ist es normal, dass das bei 500 GB so um die 6 Stunden dauert?


----------



## zinki (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Steam auf SSD installieren, Spiele auf HDD -> für jedes Spiel eine Verknüpfung erstellen?*

Für Steam im Nachhinein gibt es auch folgendes Programm: Steam Mover - Download - CHIP


----------



## OnyxXx (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Steam auf SSD installieren, Spiele auf HDD -> für jedes Spiel eine Verknüpfung erstellen?*

Ich habe aber folgendes Problem: Alle meine Steamspiele sind auf der HDD, Steam selbst ist auf der SSD. Nun habe ich mir gedacht ich kann einfach eine Verknüpfung in den Steam SSD Installationsordner rein tun, klappt aber leider nicht, die spiele werden nicht erkannt. Ich weiß dass man zuerst einmal jedes Spiel starten muss, aber wie soll ich das machen wenn es über Verknüpfungen nicht geht? Ich kann doch nicht jedes Spiel extra für die SSD wieder runterladen ? :O


----------



## Icedaft (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Steam auf SSD installieren, Spiele auf HDD -> für jedes Spiel eine Verknüpfung erstellen?*

Du musst mal auf der Steamsupportseite schauen, dort ist die Vorgehensweise genau beschrieben. Soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe mußt Du Dich von Steam abmelden, Steam deinstallieren , neu installieren und wieder bei Steam anmelden. Anschließend lässt Du Steam alle betreffenden Ordner durchsuchen und fügst diese der Bibliothek hinzu.


----------



## OnyxXx (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Steam auf SSD installieren, Spiele auf HDD -> für jedes Spiel eine Verknüpfung erstellen?*

Ich glaube ich benutze einfach das Steam auf der HDD und kopiere nur spiele wie dayz auf die SSD und lege dann auf der HDD eine Verknüpfung an


----------



## CapitanJack (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Steam auf SSD installieren, Spiele auf HDD -> für jedes Spiel eine Verknüpfung erstellen?*

Moin Moin

Ich würde Steam auf die SSD Installieren.
Sichere doch Deine Spiele alle auf der HDD und kopiere nur die Spiele, die Du Aktuell am Zocken bist, auf die SSD in den Steam Ordner.
Wenn ich zu viele Spiele bei Steam habe, die nicht alle auf eine SSD platz haben. Dann kopiere ich mir nur die Spiele die ich auf der HDD gespeichert habe, wieder auf die SSD.  Lasse Steam kurz die Spiele Daten überprüfen und Aktualisieren und kann wieder Zocken. Wenn der Platz nicht mehr reicht auf der SSD, dann lösche ich das Spiel einfach wieder auf der SSD im Steam Ordner.




Grüßle


----------



## OnyxXx (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Steam auf SSD installieren, Spiele auf HDD -> für jedes Spiel eine Verknüpfung erstellen?*

Ja aber irgendwie funktioniert das überhaupt nicht 
Ich habe mir jetzt unter Steam -> Einstellungen -> Download zwei Verzeichnisse erstellt ( ich glaube Steam nennt das " Bibliotheken "
Aber leider erkennt das Steam auf der SSD gar kein Spiel ( egal ob auf SSD oder HDD ), das Steam auf der HDD erkennt wenigstens noch die Spiele auf der HDD.
Muss ich beim erstellen der Bibliotheken irgendetwas besonderes beachten?

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage: Auf meiner HDD habe ich Office 2013 Professional, dieses würde ich auch gerne weiter benutzen ( wer hätte das gedacht  )
Nur lässt sich jetzt sowohl Excel als auch Powerpoint und Word nicht mehr öffnen, egal ob ich es auf der HDD versuche oder auf die SSD kopiere und dann versuche. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Grüße

Chris


----------



## CapitanJack (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Steam auf SSD installieren, Spiele auf HDD -> für jedes Spiel eine Verknüpfung erstellen?*

Hi

  1. Beenden Sie die Steam Client Anwendung.
2.Durchsuchen Sie das Steam Installationsverzeichnis nach der Steam Installation,  (standardmäßig C:\Program Files\Steam).
3.Löschen Sie alle Dateien und Ordner mit Ausnahme vom SteamApps Verzeichnis sowie die Steam.exe
4.Kopiere die Spiele wo Du spielen willst in den Ordner C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common
5.Startest Du ganz einfach wieder die Steam.exe.

Edit: Das office ist noch Installiert auf der SSD ? Oder sind die Dateien auf der HDD.?

Grüßle


----------



## OnyxXx (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Steam auf SSD installieren, Spiele auf HDD -> für jedes Spiel eine Verknüpfung erstellen?*

Das Office ist  nur auf der HDD und lässt sich nicht starten.

Und das mit steam: Dann hätte ich steam auf der SSD richtig? Und mir würden auch alle Spiele angezeigt werden, die auf der SSD oben sind richtig? Dann müsste ich nur mehr die Spiele die ich nicht so oft spiele mit mklink zur HDD verknüpfen?


----------



## Hawkins (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Steam auf SSD installieren, Spiele auf HDD -> für jedes Spiel eine Verknüpfung erstellen?*

Wenn du die Spiele auf der HDD in den X:\SteamLibrary\SteamApps\common - Ordner kopierst musst du dann in Steam einfach nur die jeweiligen Games noch einmal installieren, Steam erkennt dann das die Daten schon vorhanden sind und du kannst das Spiel sofort spielen ohne es nochmal zu downloaden. Komischerweise funktioniert das aber nicht bei allen Games. Von meinen ca. 50 Games die ich vom alten PC auf den neuen übertragen hab musste ich ca. 5 noch einmal komplett downloaden.


----------

